# ISO "winter rolls"  appetizer ideas



## spork (Dec 15, 2011)

spring rolls, summer rolls...

Is there anything named "winter rolls?"  If not, can anyone suggest something -- a cigar shaped finger food, filling+wrap+dip -- that's iconic or tastes of winter?  TIA for any info/idea!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 15, 2011)

Aunt Bessie's yorkshire pudding sausage boats


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2011)

well, what would the chief tell you?

break it down like an engineer. from knowledge of recent discussions, you don't want something deep fried, because deep frying makes for a stinky house in winter.

so, i'd say go with baking. why not let the oven heat the house?

for a roll, that means you'd need to add the fat to the dough, either worked in cold in chunks like butter in pastry, or like butter brushed into layers like phyllo.

any heavy filling will do, especially as it's winter. beef, pork fowl, or game with sauteed root veggies, and of course with gravy. reconstituted dried mushrooms would be nice, as shrooms are exactly out of season. but culinarily, dry shrooms rehydrate well in a special way.

hey, what about making finger sized beef wellingtons. you could use thin strips of flank or boneless short ribs for the meat, encased in sauteed mushrooms, encased in buttery dough then baked?

just my stomach talking...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2011)

Corned beef and cabbage with caraway seeds and a Russian dressing for a dipping sauce. 

Buffalo wing roll with minced celery, carrots and a bleu cheese dipping sauce.

Ham and cheese roll with a grainy mustard dipping sauce.

Hot sausage, pepper and onion rolls in a marinara dipping sauce.

etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> just my stomach talking...


give it my best wishes


----------



## GLC (Dec 15, 2011)

That's okay. I read winter roll and thought we were talking about that thing that appears around your waist by the end of the Christmas feeding season.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 15, 2011)

Funny you mention it. I had a "winter roll" at our favorite Sushi restaurant last night. I'm not sure what defines it as being related to "winter", but according to the menu, it contains tuna, salmon, yellowtail, garlic chile mayo, and masago on the inside. And the outside consists of sushi rice, crispy tempura flakes, and sesame seeds.

Not sure if you're talking about sushi, though.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 15, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*LUMPIA SHANGHAI*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]​ 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Ingredients:_[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Pkg egg roll wrappers[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 lb ground beef[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 small onion, finely chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 garlic cloves, finely chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/4 tsp salt[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/4 tsp ground black pepper[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 egg, beaten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Directions:_[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mix all ingredients except wrappers in bowl. Place one wrapper on clean work surface. Place 1 Tbs of mixture on wrapper, along the edge closest to you. Roll tightly, folding in sides, and seal edge with water. Continue until all of the mixture is used.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Deep fry egg rolls in small quantities in 350F peanut or canola oil until golden brown, turning to fry evenly. Do not crowd. Drain on brown paper grocery bags. [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Serve with a selection of dipping sauces [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*DIPPING SAUCES*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]4 Tbs chili oil [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 tsp white vinegar [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]4 Tbs soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Mix together in bowl and serve*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]4 tbs Soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 tbs Peanut butter [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1 tbs Honey [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 tsp White vinegar [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1/8 tsp Garlic powder [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 tsp Sesame oil [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1/8 tsp hot sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1/8 tsp Pepper [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Whisk all ingredients together in bowl until combined and serve* [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 cups soy sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 cups sugar [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1/2 cup rice wine [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]3/4 tsp minced garli[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]c[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]juice and zest of 1 lemon [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Bring to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add juice and zest of 1 lemon. Cool and serve.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1/4 cup white vinegar[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1/4 cup soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1/4 cup tomato paste[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1/2 cup water[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 tbs sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]salt to taste[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1 tbs cornstarch dissolved in 2 tbs water[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Combine all ingredients except corn starch mixture in pan and bring to boil. Add cornstarch mixture, return to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes or until desired thickness. Cool and serve.*[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 17, 2011)

How about some hearty and warm grape leaves?  Make them with ground lamb or beef.  Cook with a bit of tomato juice or what-have-you, and serve warm.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2011)

Sir Loin, could those wrappers be cut in half, then rolled so that you have a true finger food. One dip, one bite? Sound feasible?


----------

